# Is water coming our way?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Did Dallas get enough water to raise the Trinity River a significant amount, which would be any right now?


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I think Yes, it looks like a lot of water was added to the trinty watershed. 
http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999&smooth=0
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/c...asin_cd&search_site_no_station_nm=&format=pre


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I just looked it up also, and Fort Worth & Dallas did get big rains. It may take 7 to 10 days to get here, but a lot of water is headed our way.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> Did Dallas get enough water to raise the Trinity River a significant amount, which would be any right now?


yes,, but like wbf said.. you got a week or two. we have two or three here on trinity bay,, then those shrimp are coming out of that marsh!:bounce:

SS you talk to Medulla in a while? I need to call him myself!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Last year we got a big water event about now that muddied the lake for 5 months.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

What are you looking to shoot some gar?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope, no gar shooting for me.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Trinity River cresting in Dallas! Only second time in history to reach 47', according to Fox News. Wow! Is that accurate information?


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry for such a stupid question but what impact does that have on the fishing? Does a big water event like this that muddies the lake really mess everything up?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If it comes all the way down to the South end and muddies the water the fishing usually is not as good for white bass/stripers. It can be good for cat fish however.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

it rained a lot in dallas/ft. worth and arlington. the river is flooding through dallas now. you should get plenty of water to raise the lake.


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Guys better get your zebra fishing in.,how high the water mama,46' & raising.lots of water comming our way.
R.E.B.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well that settles it, I have to go in the morning.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Along with that water coming from Dallas will be what is called underwater floaters. There'll be junk floating down the river and into the lake that can be "Very Dangerous". Everyone please be careful while running once the water arrives.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Rats. I was about to move my lair to Trinity Bay soon. This water may wreck both places for a while. May be time to get the cast net out and start catfishing.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08057000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060

We have this much water coming about once per year. Currently flowing 30,000 cfs. I wish they'd start letting out some water early to save the boat docks.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Trinity River cresting in Dallas! Only second time in history to reach 47', according to Fox News. Wow! Is that accurate information?


I was hearing the same thing on the radio on the way home from work. Looks a pretty good slug of water headed down river, we better get on those stripers before the water gets down here. There goes the deer lease work for a couple of more weeks...LOL


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Could be a good time to go below the dam if they open up the gates!:doowapsta


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll reserve my opinion 'til the all knowing Sunbeam speaks!. i know he's researhing it as we speak (well maybe not this early, but later) It takes what, three to five days to get here?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, just checked the chart, and answered my own questions!


----------



## squid150 (Oct 21, 2005)

Wasn't it after the heavy rains up north last year that islands of floating plant life took over the lake?


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Where is Sunbeam? He always has the skinny and comments on topics like this?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

squid150 said:


> Wasn't it after the heavy rains up north last year that islands of floating plant life took over the lake?


The water hyacinth filled up the south end last year late summer and messed it up for a while. It eventually sank and I could see it on my sonar as a thick layer of soft particles layered on bottom for a long time. 
It would come up with my drift rigs and be black and sooty looking. Eventually decomposed all of the way.

IMHO, Sunbeam is waiting on us to figure it out using the information and links he has given us for a long time, a lot of folks are already coming up with good extrapolations using charts and resources.
I know I am lazy, I will just ask, and sometimes the answer just comes, sometimes not, lol!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like its going to peak around 45000 cfs. More like a one in 10 year flood.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Will they start letting water out of the dam now in anticipation of the water or can the gates handle it when it gets here?

Trying to make a striper trip next WED---gonna be 2 late isnt it?


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL, you are probably right about Sunbeam, SS. I asked the question because I am too lazy to look it up and he always nails it.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

If it's going to take about 5 days to get to the lake, how long will it take for the lake to get back to normal level? We have a long weekend planned for the second weekend in October.


----------



## hi rise fishing (Oct 23, 2009)

When north Texas got a couple of weeks of heavy rain last Fall, the Lake was like chocolate milk for months. As soon as the water got muddy I lost the bite I had enjoyed through the whole Summer. Whites and stripers disappeared, and I didn't catch fish again until the LMB started biting in January.
I don't know if anyone else was able to catch them when all the mud came down the lake, but it killed my fishing.


----------

